# The bream were biting !



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I only got to fish a little over an hour this morning before I had to stop and take my wife to a doctor's appointment. I hated to leave them biting , but being the loving devoted husband that I am I did.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Capt., I clean bream fast too...


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

arsum!!
what did they bite?


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Real nice job GK. 1 hour, thats sweet. Hate to see what you could do if you had all day :notworthy:


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Very nice*

Very nice for this time of year, but I have been hearing about some nice bream catches over here in the river on the bottom with worms. I usually don't fish bream this time of year,but maybe need to start trying.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I was fishing with a slip cork and wigglers. As soon as the worm would reach the bottom they had it ! I was fishing in about 12' of water. I wasted a few minutes throwing a grub for crappie "no bites ".


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Bream are some of the very best eating. Love catching on a fly rod and rubber legged weighted spider.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice box of fish


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang fish frying time!!! Good deal!!!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

Nice haul for the day muchless only an hour.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Good eating


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks guys ! I wish I could find them biting like that more often.


----------



## Croaker Chris (Feb 22, 2009)

Great catch, especially for such a short time involved. Congrats GK.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Yes you can catch them year round. My cousin nails them every single time he goes and normally before noon. He never fishes the same body of water twice in a row. Best beam fisherman I know. My other cousin does the same with crappie when he goes up in Alabama.


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

I could do that all the time back in Indiana, that part I miss...Haven't caught a one here yet lol Nice mess of 'gills man. Fly em up!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Salt4Lifer said:


> I could do that all the time back in Indiana, that part I miss...Haven't caught a one here yet lol Nice mess of 'gills man. Fly em up!


I took 10 of the 20 and fried them up yesterday. Served them up with some baked beans, french fries, and hush puppies. Those suckers were good , I ate seven and my wife ate three !:thumbup:


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

GROUPERKING said:


> I took 10 of the 20 and fried them up yesterday. Served them up with some baked beans, french fries, and hush puppies. Those suckers were good , I ate seven and my wife ate three !:thumbup:



You sound like a bream eating pig, like me.:laughing: Put a plate of fried bream in from of me and all you see is my elbows flapping. I eat 'em all from the river but bream are my first choice.


----------

